# New personal website: amateurphotographer from Belgium:-)



## elvinio (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I am from Belgium and i invite you to take a look at my new photo website: www.browet-photography.be  

For optimal view of the pictures you can look first at this manual. 

Here is also a link to my facebookgroup where you can find all information you need.  When you become a member of this group you will notified about all  updates. 

If you have any comments, you can write something on guestbook of the site. International comments are also very valuable! 

It is just about a 'click' ;-)

Greetz

Vincent


----------

